# More newbies...well sort off



## mikal83 (Jul 18, 2019)

Although we are new here we have done quite a bit of travelling over the years.

RV'd around the USA for 2 years.
Campervanned NZ and OZ.
Caravanned around the EU for 2 very long trips.

But have sold the caravan and now wish to buy a campervan. Have looked at the prices of decent second hand vans.....citroen relays/Sprinters/crafters etc and see the prices and then the cost of a fitted out 'van. We can stretch to around 12k and have the following criteria. Fixed rear bed or at least a sitting area that we wont use. Solar or the ability for us to retrofit. Reversingl seats, (captains seats)?. A small sitting area at the front and a loo/shower cubicle. Major bonuses would be things like...as b4..solar, 2 leisure batteries, underneath tanks, refillable gas bottles, you know the gaslow ones.  I am sure we can wish for more but then the $$$$$ goes up eh.

WE see that the relays/boxers/ducatis are popular due to the width and are under 6m. I think a sprinter/crafter at nearly 7m is too long.

Are we dreaming??


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 19, 2019)

Hi and welcome along, best wishes with your search.


----------



## Makzine (Jul 19, 2019)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## yorkslass (Jul 19, 2019)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 20, 2019)

Hi, welcome aboard :wave:

12k doesn't sound unreasonable for what you want, good luck in your search


----------



## mikal83 (Jul 20, 2019)

*welcomes*

TY for all of them


----------



## jeanette (Jul 21, 2019)

Hi and :welcome::camper:


----------

